
Shooting 360° videos with your iPhone - notarealhacker
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/splash-4
======
hkchrism
This app is crazy! Never seen anything like it before. 360s videos on your
phone with no camera? Boooonkers

------
notarealhacker
Saw these guys pitch yesterday at SXSW, today they're on Producthunt. Seem to
be everywhere these days...

